# Not Afraid of Gunshots



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I went to my Aunt and Uncle's house yesterday for the Superbowl, and everybody was doing skeet shooting. (They live in the "sticks.") So anyway, I let Varick out of the truck to run off leash and when they fired the hand guns and shotguns, he just looked very excited and curious. He was not scared whatsoever. He was jumping and playing. After a few more shots were fired, he didn't even show any reaction. I am so proud of him!  Both of my Aunt's dogs, Harley, and my parent's dog, Varick was the only one who wasn't scared of the gunshots. That's all. I just couldn't keep quiet!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That's good she's not afraid of gunfire.

I don't believe I have ever seen skeet shooting performed with a handgun. Interesting.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> That's good she's not afraid of gunfire. I don't believe I have ever seen skeet shooting performed with a handgun. Interesting.


Yes, I am very glad that he's not. 
Sorry, I didn't clarify. We were doing skeet shooting with the shotgun and we were using the handgun for target shooting.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Very cool! Gunfire used to get Abbi excited, Penny hasnt been to the range with me yet. Hopefully she'll equally enjoy it


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good boy!

My boy is use to hearing gunfire. Here he is around 1.5 yrs watching my husband and his partner. He barked at first because of their motion and I'm sure the noise but settled down nicely and watched.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

The first time Lisl heard it on a YouTube video she barked at it. I told her NO and now she looks like she might bark, but she holds it in, but she's paying very close attention.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Good for him. Not many get the chance to expose to gunshot.

My dad has property and will on occasion target shoot.

I took Dakota there purposely to expose her to gunshot. My dad told a story of a hunting dog that a friend of his had that when it heard gunshot the dog would take off and hide. Short lived career for that dog. LOL. Anway, after that story, I leashed her as they shot. Nothing, no reaction other than looking in the direction of the gun. I even had her sitting beside me while I tried it.

So why does she slightly respond to thunder and fireworks? When it thunders or fireworks are going off , she seeks me out and lays beside me.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

The lower frequencies of thunder and larger fireworks probably bother her.


----------

